
Cyber’s Most Wanted – FBI - devicetray0
https://www.fbi.gov/wanted/cyber
======
Mirioron
I am impressed by how terrible that page is to use on mobile. Essentially
every individual's wanted poster has unreadable text on the site itself,
because the image gets resized. You can't tap on it to make it larger either
or open in another tab, because tapping on it starts a download.

------
drharby
Foreign nationals committing offense against the united states is fbi
territory? Interdasting

